# piranhas legal in nc



## stromboy9 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi 
This might sound like a stupid question, but are piranha legal in North Carolina?
thanks


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they are not.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

just get them who gives an F


----------



## stromboy9 (Apr 19, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

does any one know for a fact that they are legal or not?


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

No they are not... and calm down please we can't help you instantly. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

edited


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Keep that stuff to pm if he can't figure that out, it doesn't need to be out in the open.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

They are indeed illegal in NC


----------



## Rhompressus (Apr 25, 2006)

illegal- reasoning: waters stay warm all year


----------

